
How Does Life for Working Parents in Finland Compare to Those in the U.S.? - hoag
http://www.fastcompany.com/3051689/second-shift/how-does-life-for-working-parents-in-finland-really-compare-to-the-us
======
hoag
I'd like to understand why most Americans WOULDN'T vote for this sort of
change to our society. Who WOULDN'T want this? Aren't we supposed to be "best
at everything" in the world?

~~~
mikerichards
Do you really not understand, or are you just very angry that some people
don't agree with your politics?

~~~
hoag
What Daniel said. Unless you're living under a frickin rock, or are just
totally uninformed -- or worse, MISinformed -- then surely you realize that
the capitalism that America so proudly championed died a sad death over the
last several decades. Plain and simple, a family making a combined salary of
nearly $200K in a decent neighborhood shouldn't be struggling to pay for
daycare, nor should mom and dad be unable to spend more time with their
children. Nor should students be burned with grad school debt for the rest of
their professional lives. Nor should people have to suffer -- either
physically or financially, or usually, both -- because of medical expenses. It
is not politics, it is rational common sense: just as taxes are used to pay
for our fire and police protection, they should be used to pay for health and
education too, including and especially providing a support network to enable
the most critically important aspect of society, caring for one's family.
Because after all, wtf is the point of everything else, if we can't produce a
society where everyone is living comfortably, well-educated, healthy, and able
to comfortably support their children? This isn't socialism. It's capitalism
done right, the way it was done prior to about the 1970s. Geezus. As proud
Americans it's our founding fathers' mandated DUTY that we speak out and say
when our beloved country is slipping. Well, we're slipping. So let's do
something about it already.

